
Why does the coronavirus hit men harder? A new clue - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/26/health/coronavirus-men-immune.html
======
bookofjoe
>Sex differences in immune responses that underlie COVID-19 disease outcomes

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2700-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2700-3)

------
just-juan-post
So it's like the flu?

[https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/man-flu-really-
thing-201...](https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/man-flu-really-
thing-2018010413033)

